# New cockatiel with possible beak and eye deformities?



## pitot (May 5, 2013)

I've just gotten a 2 month old cockatiel today that still requires handfeeding twice a day. I don't know if I'm being paranoid or whether its right eye looks more 'shrunken' and smaller than it's left eye. There doesn't seem to be any discharge whatsoever neither does it seem disturbed by its eye.

Its beak looks a bit odd too... The top part of the beak doesn't seem to have the pointy, v-shaped edge that normal cockatiels have and the bottom part seems to be sticking out a little.

Also, the person who sold it to me said it was a male. 

I would love it if anyone could shed some light on my new baby; quite worried about any underlying problems that I'm unaware about.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I can't tell anything from the eyes, but the beak is a deformity. You should see a vet and have the bird's beak trimmed and shaped. Beak deformities like this is usually caused by incorrect handfeeding techniques. Hopefully if you get him into a vet soon enough they can correct the problem before it is too late.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

The eyes look normal to me...and there really is no way to tell his gender til he's older unless you DNA test him. The beak is an issue, which as bjknight said can be corrected if seen by a vet.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

the one eye does look smaller than the other eye, but its hard to tell.

the beak is definitely deformed though, which i would definitely see a vet about the beak, as he will need to be handfed carefully and see if the vet can fix the beak (he is young, they should be able to fix it)


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

the eye is smaller. hopefully it's nothing serious. when you take him to the vet for his beak, you could ask about his eyes too.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I think the beak condition is called prognathism. It's easier to treat in young birds than it is in older birds, so it's best to get to the vet ASAP.


----------

